# Old Stanley



## stoneclad1 (Oct 16, 2005)

I am a marble mason and I have bought an old Stanley Router. It is a Type M3. Model A, Serial #CG9143. I bought it from a carpenter on the job I am on currently. He bought it at a garage sale. It is set up for wet routing of stone and is equiped with a 3/8 straight diamond bit. It needs the power cord replaced and I am having a hard time getting it broke down for repair. Any help would be appreiciated.

Thanks Pete


----------



## reible (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome!

Can't say I know anything about using a router for wet routing of stone but it sounds interesting. If you could post some pictures of the router we might have some ideas as to what this one looks like and how it might come apart. In general you need to get in to where the switch is as that is where the cord attaches..... but you most likly know that already.

Ed


----------

